# Is it always this bad? I HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!!



## BDial (Dec 19, 2009)

IMy second doe is due tomorrow yet I keep running out to the garage to see if she is pulling fur yet.   I want babies!!!! I wonder if threatening to put her in the freezer will help her push them out? lol 
I guess the rabbits are not as bad as the goats. I have to wait 3 and 4 more months for them!!!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 19, 2009)

I never raised rabbits so all by hearsay...LOL---but bunny moms, don't they eat their kits sometimes (is that right, kits for baby bunnies?)

and don't other rabbits eat others...LOL   I don't know truly

I had 2 pet bunnys that never gave me a problem for about 14 years....but never had more dealings than that with rabbits.


If the above is true, I will tackle goat births anyday...HAHAHA


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 19, 2009)

I have one doe who pulls fur a few days prior, and onewho pulls like 10 minutes before, and one doe who pulls fur about 4 hours prior.

 I know, I'm not helping.  :lol


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 20, 2009)

In a word, yes. It is always this bad. A long time ago, I decided that my rabbits put their heads together in the wee hours of the morning and say, "How can we drive her crazy today?"

I know you don't want to see this question, but are you sure this doe is preggers? Most of my does don't pull fur until they are within hours or minutes of kindling (the occasional ditz has waited until _after_ kindling  ), but they usually will show some nest-making behaviors at least a couple of days prior. They will dig in the nestbox and carry hay around (sometimes building a nest in another corner, often completely emptying the box of hay ). 

I had one Jersey Wooly doe that would start pulling fur a good 10 days before she was due. The first time she did that, I thought surely she was ending a false pregnancy.  When she kept it up, I left the box in and just watched her. On day 32, she had a nice litter, and almost no fur on her body at all! There were drifts of wool all over her cage, and hardly room in the box for the babies because of all the fur. Momma had a full-body mohawk - the only hair on her was on her head, her paws, and a strip about 2" wide right down her spine. The rest of her body was completely bare! Someone who saw her a couple of days  after kindling asked me, "has that rabbit had surgery?" 

And to top it off, she was a Siamese Sable, a temperature-sensitive color. Cooling her skin that much meant that the fur grew in nearly black, so she was counter-shaded.

At the other end of the spectrum, I have a Harlequin doe that completely ignores her nestbox until minutes before the litter is born. She does the rabbit equivalent of "Stop, drop, and foal!" No fuss, she just hops into the box, rearranges the hay a little, and pops them out. She's a great mom, just very matter-of-fact, I guess.

 Hoping and praying for a good outcome on this one!


----------



## BDial (Dec 20, 2009)

She is definately preggers. I felt the little ones move. She has not dropped them yet. GRRRR!! I went to check her again and she tried to shred my arm!! Unlike her sister who has mellowed out she is trying to kill me. LOL Maybe tonight. She was acting very aggitated and hasn't touched her food.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 21, 2009)

She was acting very aggitated and hasn't touched her food.

_____________
maybe cause you are bothering her, in her face!   

only a joke.
I know, I am the same with the goats.  Drop those kids ALREADY will ya?


----------



## kenman (Dec 21, 2009)

I just had one kindle yesterday (20th) that was due on the 18th. She had 8 live ones with 1 dead. She's an older doe and I was definitely getting concerned. Point is...they will drive you crazy!


----------



## BDial (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I think its only a matter of hours. As of 10:30 she still hadn't had them BUT they babies have dropped. Hopefully the ditz pulls fur for them.
ETA: this is day 31


----------



## BDial (Dec 21, 2009)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> She was acting very aggitated and hasn't touched her food.
> 
> _____________
> maybe cause you are bothering her, in her face!
> ...


 She was a spoiled little girl. She used to not eat till I would hold the food in my hand for her.  I think she is trying to get revenge because I made her get pregnant by making me suffer.


----------



## kenman (Dec 23, 2009)

Well... I hope everything went ok?


----------



## BDial (Dec 23, 2009)

Well we just battled this nasty weather and it took 1 1/2 hours to drive the 30 miles from Fort Wayne home. Befor we left this a.m. Babs was pulling fur. So far she has 5 live kits and 1 dead. I think she may still have more. I will check again in the a.m. She is also calming back down. She is no longer a B.B. and trying to shred my hands and arms. Keeping fingers crossed she is a good mom.  
Now I have 2 more litters on the way. One in 5 days and another in 8.


----------



## kenman (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## BDial (Dec 24, 2009)

I checked the nest again this morining and she had a total of 7 kits. All strong, squirming and complaining. She is such a good momma for her first time. One wasn't moving when I checked the nest so I picked it up and it started to move ( must have woke it up). She stood there and licked it while I was holding it. When I put it down she licked it a little more and then stuck her head out of her box and demanded attetnion.


----------



## taraann81 (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine was due yesterday!  No babies, but your thread gives me hope!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like your girl is a definite "keeper."


----------



## BDial (Jan 4, 2010)

Babies at 1week 3days old and eyes open.


----------

